

Why Tumblr Is Kicking Posterous's Ass - dannyr
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-tumblr-is-kicking-posterous-ass-2010-1

======
ryanelkins
Is there another link to this story? The author responds to the comments on HN
but this can't be the post they're referencing.

Update: I'm not sure which was the "original" article but this story was
posted earlier on HN here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1061735>

